# Taunting Who You Do Not Like



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Pay attention!

Enough of taunting!

We have a member here who is trying hard to not be as he used to be. Even so, some are baiting him whenever he posts anything.

What does that make those who flame him at every turn? The antagonist, that's what.

Stop it.

Understand, even at work, I watch the board. I hate trying to type on my tablet, but that doesn't mean I am not watching. If a troll pops up, I will play Whack-A-Troll. They gave me the extra buttons. I'll use them. Trust me. You all should know me by now.

Hit the reset and let those who are here stand on their post trib behavior and stop trying to trip member you do not like.

If you have any questions or comments, make them clear now and in this thread.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Denton, my troll switch is in off mode. 
I definitely wan't to see the community thrive productively.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

I haven't a clue what he's refering to


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> I haven't a clue what he's refering to


Good. You'd know if it were you.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

From the title of the thread, I thought it was this:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> I haven't a clue what he's refering to


Neither do I.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Michigans Lower Peninsula residents are called Trolls by the Upper Peninsula residents(Yooper's),since the LP's live below the Mackinaw Bridge


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have only just came back, I'm sure I have pissed on some legs, but not the old wounds yet (I assume that's where this is directed mate?? the old wounds?? )


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Pay attention!
> 
> Enough of taunting!
> 
> ...


A stand 100% with Denton. I have the extra buttons too.
Please don't make me use them. 
I dislike people who pick on others.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll be the first to say there are some here I wouldn't piss on to put out a fire if they were on fire, but I've seen 2 post here already from flat out liars. With that said I have tried hard to just ignore some posts and so far so good, but I've also cut back on my posts. I try not to respond even though some make it easy to pounce on and some that have no business being here on the internet as they are easy prey for evil people just looking for a mark. I am not really my brothers keeper on the internet and will refrain from playing that role, time for some to learn the hard way! We've been warned, take heed from a 2 good moderators just put in place, to you who play dumb.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm confused:?:


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

This is me. 

That video is so darn funny though, the first time I saw it I swear I replayed it like four or five times and laughed my arse off. I was itchin' for a reason to post it here. I don't think I've ever gone past "friendly" with my trolling of particular people (and I'm also not afraid to admit when it's flat out trolling), but I'll reign it in due to respecting those who have asked.

Edit: To be _entirely_ fair... the first part of the video drags on a little. There's a gif floating around with just the kitten freaking out. Hilarious.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> This is me.
> 
> That video is so darn funny though, the first time I saw it I swear I replayed it like four or five times and laughed my arse off. I was itchin' for a reason to post it here. I don't think I've ever gone past "friendly" with my trolling of particular people (and I'm also not afraid to admit when it's flat out trolling), but I'll reign it in due to respecting those who have asked.
> 
> Edit: To be _entirely_ fair... the first part of the video drags on a little. There's a gif floating around with just the kitten freaking out. Hilarious.


You are not the only one, but you just demonstrated your character by standing up. I appreciate you very much.

The video was a scream, by the way. I've watched it five times, now. I can't believe the kitten allowed lizard #2 to sneak up on him like that!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

He's a kitten. He's also very focused.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> He's a kitten. He's also very focused.


I think you're right about that.

To us, it might look like he's freaking out. To the cats, it could be a demonstration of some serious feline ninja four paw death punches. I tend to lean towards that explanation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> He's a kitten. He's also very focused.


There's a couple survival lessons in that video, I think.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Duh? What da ya mean George?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Duh? What da ya mean George?


Don't get tunnel vision and keep your head on a swivel. Bad company doesn't travel alone.

There's a double entendre in there as well, but I will let that one pass unsaid. :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Get a bunch of Type A+Personalities together and the testosterone spills out in waves! 
I have absolutely enjoyed my time here at Prepper Forums and will work to ensure an environment of Teaching, Learning, Laughing and Shaking My Head in Amazement...amazement at Stupidity as well as Intelligence. 
I hope I've been enjoyable and haven't hurt anyone's feelings.
Sincerely
Slippy


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Michigans Lower Peninsula residents are called Trolls by the Upper Peninsula residents(Yooper's),since the LP's live below the Mackinaw Bridge


Not all of us Yoopers do.in fact some of us dont even like the term.I call you all downstaters or,Michiganders.no use baiting people.

I stand with the mods,if you all want shtf in this forum again just keep it up.if there is a thread you don't like just dont comment.

I really have to try to keep my tongue tucked most of the time.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Get a bunch of Type A+Personalities together and the testosterone spills out in waves!
> I have absolutely enjoyed my time here at Prepper Forums and will work to ensure an environment of Teaching, Learning, Laughing and Shaking My Head in Amazement...amazement at Stupidity as well as Intelligence.
> I hope I've been enjoyable and haven't hurt anyone's feelings.
> Sincerely
> Slippy


Nope, you are a joy to have around. Your sense of humor and writing style is off the charts. You are not the target of the thread.

We have notified those who were the reason for the Great Disruption of 2014 not to allow their personalities to cause another flare up. One was walked to the gate, but the others are trying to not cause waves. I commend them for that. This being said, it is obviously not right to punch at someone who in their minds have been handcuffed.

I am saying this without using any names. I am trying to get a point across. Let's not snipe and pick people apart. Hit the reset button, but if you can't do that, use the ignore button.

You'll almost always see mods and admins on site, nowadays. We made a promise to y'all not to allow the board degenerate ever again. I hope everyone believes that and will trust us.

I know we are still healing, but let's not put sandpaper to wounds. Anyone who is still here and is trying to behave deserves a chance, can't we agree?

I appreciate you all, very much.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy, you are a delight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Slippy, you are a delight


Stop It!....All of my Russian/Canadian bi-speckled Internet Lady Friends say that!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Stop It!....All of my Russian/Canadian bi-speckled Internet Lady Friends say that!


Careful, Slipp, old pal. I heard it from a good source that Mrs. S is an excellent shot.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Nope, you are a joy to have around. Your sense of humor and writing style is off the charts.


Thanks Denton, I appreciate that.

Back when Slippy was in high school, he had some baseball tendencies...Great Arm, Good Glove, Above Average Bat, No Wheels...(but that's another story). Anyway, young Slippy is out with some friends doing what young men do but shouldn't after midnight...if you get my meaning. So one thing leads to another and my buddy DL (name disguised for obvious reasons) takes a turn way too fast and we flip his Mom's car. Yesirree bob, we have been partaking into the golden barley and hops infused nectar that Miller Brewing Co was famous for selling cheap...so there we were, upside down in the middle of the road. Slip's Shoulder FUBARed beyond use.

So, Slippy's baseball career is stymied for a while but Slip says to himself one day, if I can't be a player, I'll be a Sports Writer! Yeah that works. So Slippy embarks on a journalism apprenticeship with the local paper while still in high school.

While covering one of the local high school basketball games, Slippy recognizes a cheerleader that looks good and one thing leads to another and the whole basketball team is whipping Slippy's ass in the gymnasium. Turns out the point guard for the home team and the cheerleader were an item and they didn't appreciate the local cub reporter doin' what he did best.

So the next Monday at School the local paper dude who was my supervisor meets with me and the journalism teacher and ends my career as a Sports Reporter. The paper guy gives me compliment and says he likes my writing style but I better learn to behave. That was 35 years ago or so. Some people never learn!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I hope its not me but I guess I would know


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Well I hope its not me but I guess I would know


Yeah, probably not you Jeep. You are above and beyond some of the stupid shit that went down.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Careful, Slipp, old pal. I heard it from a good source that Mrs. S is an excellent shot.


Oh crap! Thanks RPD!

Now how do I delete that post...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Oh crap! Thanks RPD!
> 
> Now how do I delete that post...


Ya got to have connections, pal.
My cousin Vinnie knows a guy who can erase anything.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ya got to have connections, pal.
> My cousin Vinnie knows a guy who can erase anything.


OR anybody?

Heading to work (late). Y'all have fun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I get off work in 43 minutes.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

I missed something? nevermind 
there was a fella that left me with a bad feeling-I called him out,and left it at that. Life was busy,I wasn't on for a loooong time,and I haven't seen him on this forum since.
weather he departed of was banned makes no difference to me..he's not trolling anymore


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Kind of sad someone feels the need to be a troll on here IMO


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Kind of sad someone feels the need to be a troll on here IMO


There are people who feed on attention. Even negative attention.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ooooo!! Extra buttons?!! What do they do?!! I'm excited...I think!!?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Ooooo!! Extra buttons?!! What do they do?!! I'm excited...I think!!?


Hey Mishie!
Can you give us a new avatar that helps us illustrate this beautiful moment?

Thanks
Your Friend 
Slippy


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, I havent recieved any notifications from our esteemed moderators, and since I can be quite the smart ass, (diplomatically), I am surprised. Pleasantly surprised, tho I do believe there were times I deserved a spanking. 
Which brings me to my next point: With the proper emoticons, the above statement would have been hilarious.
NO NEW EMOTICONS/NO PEACE!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

BagLady, off topic.. Your dog is beautiful


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> BagLady, off topic.. Your dog is beautiful


I wish I had a loonie for everytime someone said that to me!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You know I have had my disputes with probably the same folks that are victim of this particular topic. I told them I would also call a foul when I saw unfairness brought their way. I have been absent but I respect Denton for doing what he has done. How many times have we seen someone latch onto the least little thing and make it into a big deal..." We should all worry about suicide and the harm it causes others"..."Oh so your saying suicide only hurts you?...what about the person who does it...."...Society is to blame......It's the economy.......you Republicans encourage suicide by your policies...... Conservatives want you to kill yourself. 

Anyone of us here doing this sort of retorts or posting need to just go off and suck start a shotgun....OMG OSFG said to kill ourselves....OSFG hates preppers...OSFG says that preparing is akin to suicide...news at 11. 

No. ... Stop adding to a post...stop twisting words...STOP trying to convince us that X said Y when we can clearly read what X said...cause it makes you sound stupid. Me.....I go straight up stupid from time to time...I do...I admit it...and when I sober up...I delete some shit...say my mia culpas and move on. Some of you need to grow the **** up and wise the **** up cause you certainly aren't fooling anyone smarter than my 10 year old....or liberals....Had to do it...sorry.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

hey osfg long time no dance  

how's things going anyways???


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

STill scratching my head sayin..."what happened...."

I think I got abducted:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Slippy, I meant to say this to you as well  Cute ears


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> BagLady, off topic.. Your dog is beautiful


Thank you. Luke was only about 7 months old in that picture.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> You know I have had my disputes with probably the same folks that are victim of this particular topic. I told them I would also call a foul when I saw unfairness brought their way. I have been absent but I respect Denton for doing what he has done. How many times have we seen someone latch onto the least little thing and make it into a big deal..." We should all worry about suicide and the harm it causes others"..."Oh so your saying suicide only hurts you?...what about the person who does it...."...Society is to blame......It's the economy.......you Republicans encourage suicide by your policies...... Conservatives want you to kill yourself.
> 
> Anyone of us here doing this sort of retorts or posting need to just go off and suck start a shotgun....OMG OSFG said to kill ourselves....OSFG hates preppers...OSFG says that preparing is akin to suicide...news at 11.
> 
> No. ... Stop adding to a post...stop twisting words...STOP trying to convince us that X said Y when we can clearly read what X said...cause it makes you sound stupid. Me.....I go straight up stupid from time to time...I do...I admit it...and when I sober up...I delete some shit...say my mia culpas and move on. Some of you need to grow the **** up and wise the **** up cause you certainly aren't fooling anyone smarter than my 10 year old....or liberals....Had to do it...sorry.


I agree.

We have some extremely brilliant members, here. Brilliant. You know what I find comes with really smart people? Heads bump. You know it, I know it, Bob Dole knows it.

Still, we are better than our baser instincts. I really believe this. I am certain that we have no trolls at this time. We have people who range from farmer-prepper to people who are very passionate about the condition of our nation. This doesn't mean we have to get hog-nasty stupid with one another.

Heated debates are expected, and they are good for us. That being said, cross thread sniping is not good for anyone and is certainly not good for a community.

I hope we can agree on this. If so, can I get an amein?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> I agree.
> 
> We have some extremely brilliant members, here. Brilliant. You know what I find comes with really smart people? Heads bump. You know it, I know it, Bob Dole knows it.
> 
> ...


I say AMEN


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess I'm glad I missed it. Again. People's, we are visitors here, and can be asked to leave.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I guess I'm glad I missed it. Again. People's, we are visitors here, and can be asked to leave.


I just want everyone to agree with what I say, believe and do. 
Is that not a beautiful thang?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> I agree.
> 
> We have some extremely brilliant members, here. Brilliant. You know what I find comes with really smart people? Heads bump. You know it, I know it, Bob Dole knows it.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to lie.

All I heard was Bob Dole.

Bob Dole, Bob Dole, Bob Dollllllllllllle.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> I'm not going to lie.
> 
> All I heard was Bob Dole.
> 
> Bob Dole, Bob Dole, Bob Dollllllllllllle.


Careful. Bob Dole has a pen, and Bob Dole is not afraid to stab you in the neck with it. Bob Dolllllllllle!!!!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Careful now. Don't be dissin' Bob Dole around me. As a young Lieutenant he went out under heavy fire to pull his radio man to safety. That's how he got wounded bad enough to be hospitalized for over a year.
Bob Dole, whether you agree with his politics or not, is a good guy in my opinion.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Careful now. Don't be dissin' Bob Dole around me. As a young Lieutenant he went out under heavy fire to pull his radio man to safety. That's how he got wounded bad enough to be hospitalized for over a year.
> Bob Dole, whether you agree with his politics or not, is a good guy in my opinion.


Not dissing the man. Poking fun at his propensity for speaking in third person.

I do it all the time. Example...

"Hey, Denton. I can't get the GPS to pick up SVs. What am I doing wrong?"

"Did you flip over to M mode? That usually starts up the initialization. I know it, Bob Dole knows it, why don't you know it? Sheesh!"

Been doing it since Bob ran for president. He left a lasting impression, I guess.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Stop picking on me or I'll tell Mommy! :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy thinks y'all be CRAZY.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Slippy thinks y'all be CRAZY.


Nah, the VA says I'm well now.:-D

Wait! Why am I here?
9 out of the 10 voices in my head told me I should be cleaning my guns.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Bob Dole Pepsi Commercial: 




That is what bob dole thinks.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> Pay attention!
> 
> Enough of taunting!
> 
> ...


They made you a mod? There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Careful now. Don't be dissin' Bob Dole around me. As a young Lieutenant he went out under heavy fire to pull his radio man to safety. That's how he got wounded bad enough to be hospitalized for over a year.
> Bob Dole, whether you agree with his politics or not, is a good guy in my opinion.


Plus any man that could get Elizabeth must be alright.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm so oblivious to what hapens around here lol. i have seen this post several times and never even read it . i usually look thru new posts and read a few of those reply to a few if i feel i have anything intelligent to say thts associated to op. any way i see Denton and Ricepaddydaddy made mod congrats guys


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I was gonna taunt Denton, but I won't


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeep said:


> I was gonna taunt Denton, but I won't


I'm a big boy and can handle it! :lol:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mule13 said:


> any way i see Denton and Ricepaddydaddy made mod congrats guys


Yeah. What the heck were they thinkin' ?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Have fun with that.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> I'm a big boy and can handle it! :lol:


How big?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> How big?


Stop it Mishie and change the avatar.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Stop it Mishie and change the avatar.


Changed just for you, Slippy!! <3


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There's a difference between taunting and teasing,, you meanie!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Taunt Taunt Taunt.....................Taunt


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> There's a difference between taunting and teasing,, you meanie!


You never answered my question.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> How big?


Enough, she said.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just had to empty my inbox. You'd think they'd give me a bigger box for the additional hate mail.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Just had to empty my inbox. You'd think they'd give me a bigger box for the additional hate mail.


Too bad you missed that message...that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Enough, she said.


:lol: Your on your own "Big Boy"! :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

mish said:


> changed just for you, slippy!! <3


yes!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

So is this taunting or teasing:






'cause I really HATE the yank-me!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> Just had to empty my inbox. You'd think they'd give me a bigger box for the additional hate mail.


lmao your box was never big enough you hussy you


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Best taunting ever...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Full Metal Jacket - Gunnery Sergeant Hartman: 




This is taunting


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

^^^Best taunt EVER!!!
Now we need some teasing...


----------

